# Anyone try Gong change



## nutsofamily (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyone try to change gong sounds from Mini to bwm rolls royce etc?

(3002) SOUND_SIGNAL_SET gives you a few different sets of gongs (bmw, mini, rolls_royce or bmw_i).


----------

